# Cornucopia Flask Heaven



## Mayhem (Mar 18, 2020)

I took some more of my collection out of my display case to clean and play with. I thought I would take a few pictures for you guys. Here are some Pint (top row) and Half Pint Cornucopia (bottom row) Flasks.

Note regarding variants in last two pictures: On the left is a Olive/Amber GII-72A Cornucopia/Eagle with smooth shield on Eagle side and an X on Cornucopia side and on the right is a Green GII-72 Cornucopia/Eagle with the same smooth shield on the Eagle side and NO X on Cornucopia side. GII-72 variants are often mistaken for a GII-73. The difference between the two is in the shield on the Eagle side NOT the presence of an X on the Cornucopia side.

Stay tuned. Much more to come. Mayhem.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 19, 2020)

Great flasks beautiful!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 19, 2020)

Those are very nice.  What mold number is the one in the middle on the bottom row?  I like the squatty, earlier look.  Thanks again for sharing your collection with us.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 19, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Those are very nice.  What mold number is the one in the middle on the bottom row?  I like the squatty, earlier look.  Thanks again for sharing your collection with us.



That little beauty is a GIII-12 half pint.


----------

